# Wanted: Redbone female pup



## g_man_1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, Im new to this so I would appreciate any help or advice. I'm looking for a UKC registered female Redbone puppy. 5 to 8 weeks old. Not spayed. No contracts, like she can never sleep outside or I have to feed her a certain brand of food. Seriously, I ran into this woman last spring. I may consider an older one depending on the circumstances. If you know anyone with a litter coming due, please tell them about me.

Also I have a male Redbone that I'd like to get after some ***** or possibly cats. If you know anyone thats kind of local, Weber or Davis County, Im in Ogden, that goes hunting for ***** and/or cats and wouldnt mind an extra dog (he's 7 months) and owner tagging along....

My email is [email protected] my phone number is 801-661-3466 (leave message) My name is Mike. Thank you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey G-Man, glad to see you made it on forum finally, I'd post this up on the other kinds of animals forum also, the cat guys post a lot over there too.

Give me a call tomorrow.


----------

